# poudriere(8) daemon queue mode



## dch (Aug 19, 2016)

I've seen a few mentions of queue mode for poudriere and this would be super useful for the CI setup I'm currently working on. Other than an oblique mention in the man page, and https://savagedlight.me/2014/03/09/freebsd-package-builder-with-poudriere/ I've been unable to find enough info to get this working, on 10.3R amd64 nor 11.0-BETA4 amd64 either, using poudriere 3.1.14.

Here's what I have been trying:


```
poudriere queue default bulk -f /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/core.pkg -j
11_amd64 core

{"type":"error","message":"No command specified"}
```

where:

- default and core are made up tags
- core.pkg is a typical `category/portname` list
- 11_amd64 is the jail name


```
# /usr/local/etc/poudriered.conf
socket "/var/run/poudriered.sock"
pidfile "/var/run/poudriered.pid"
cachedir /usr/local/poudriere/cache
logs /usr/local/poudriere/logs

command "*" {
  user operator
}
```


```
# /etc/rc.conf.d/poudriered
poudriered_enable="YES"
```

Any suggestions you have welcomed, I've not found any other docs or
tips.
In particular once the daemon is set up:


do I need to create a queue somehow?
how does one submit a bulk job to the queue?
how do you know a job has finished, and in what state?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like this is an alpha feature?
https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/issues/333

There is also a separate development build at ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel


----------



## MrLudo (Jul 20, 2017)

I just tried using poudriered on FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #6 r319962 today.  The version I have installed is poudriere-devel-3.1.99.20170706 .

FYI based on looking at the script /usr/local/share/poudriere/queue.sh,  the command that you should be using is:

poudriere queue bulk -f /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/core.pkg -j 11_amd64 core

There is no queue name.

The only commands supported with queue are *bulk* and *testport
*
Unfortunately poudriered then died from a bus error.


----------

